# Looking for someone to speak with about MP



## Hanley613 (12 Feb 2019)

Good day,
My spouse is looking to join MP. She is about to finish her Police foundations course. Is there anyone available to talk?

Preferably an MP with a family. (kids, spouse)

TIA


----------



## JesseWZ (12 Feb 2019)

I'm an MP with kids and a spouse.

You can PM me.


----------



## Hanley613 (13 Feb 2019)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> I'm an MP with kids and a spouse.
> 
> You can PM me.



Thank you
PMing you now


----------

